# What a smell!



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have just moved my mice into the conservatory since winter is upon us! I have put old sheets towels etc at the windows to keep the glare out and to hopefully stop drafts. The only problem is that we also use this as our dinning room, it is a very large conservatory! and the smell of mice is abit over powering to say the least, now I clean them out regularly and when they need it, apart from having to clean them out everyday is there anyway I can mask the smell? I love smelly candles & oils, do you think some of these types of things would be alright to put in the same room as the mice. At the moment I can have the door open all day as the weather is not too cold but it will be to cold soon and I need another way of getting rid of such a smell! I use shavings and find these to be the best, I also use hay as bedding and sometimes shredded paper, I find these to be fine for a good couple of days before I think I should change it.
Now I'm thinking 'oh my house smelt like this'! now at least its contained in one room!
Any ideas on good smelly things would be much appreciated


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I heard somewhere that you can put something in there water.

Vanilla essence i think it is, doesnt do no harm but makes them smell nicer ive read it somewhere but i really cant remember which site, im getting so forgetful these days.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's chlorophyll you are supposed to be able to put in the water. However I think if you have mice, especially as a breeder, you accept that they smell (well, the bucks anyway). I don't mind the smell at all, but I wouldn't keep all 100+ mice in my house either  Have you thought of keeping them in the shed or garage like most breeders do?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> It's chlorophyll you are supposed to be able to put in the water. However I think if you have mice, especially as a breeder, you accept that they smell (well, the bucks anyway). I don't mind the smell at all, but I wouldn't keep all 100+ mice in my house either  Have you thought of keeping them in the shed or garage like most breeders do?


Woot Woot someone knew thank god for that 

Yea ive learnt to live witht he smell aswel doesnt really bother me now, it did when i first started to keep them again i forgot how much they can smell.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I heard somewhere that you can put something in there water.
> 
> Vanilla essence i think it is, doesnt do no harm but makes them smell nicer ive read it somewhere but i really cant remember which site, im getting so forgetful these days.


We tried that a while back and it don't help, They smell just as much,

We also noticed that they didn't drink as much and id rather have smelly mice than dehydrated mice  but saying that we dont really notice the smell anymore unless its getting near cleanout day


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

People say that Tap A Drop is good, but i found it just masks the smell for half an hour then doesnt work after that!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't keep them outside as we only have a small yard :roll: Its taken up with a shed for all the kids outside toys & the very large conservatory. I don't really mind the smell its the rest off them :roll: My daughter loves the mice but she says that the smell makes her feel sick when she walks into the room :roll: My Mum who doesnt live with us comes over 'oh those mice do smell dont they?' I think 'you've done the animal thing mum you should know all animals smell!' she worked with horses breed dogs etc etc but now she has none so notices every little smell and doesn't mind telling me about it, its soooo annoying! So now when people come round I'm very aware of the smell the mice give off, pah.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> I can't keep them outside as we only have a small yard :roll: Its taken up with a shed for all the kids outside toys & the very large conservatory. I don't really mind the smell its the rest off them :roll: My daughter loves the mice but she says that the smell makes her feel sick when she walks into the room :roll: My Mum who doesnt live with us comes over 'oh those mice do smell dont they?' I think 'you've done the animal thing mum you should know all animals smell!' she worked with horses breed dogs etc etc but now she has none so notices every little smell and doesn't mind telling me about it, its soooo annoying! So now when people come round I'm very aware of the smell the mice give off, pah.


Hehe tell them to like it or lump it


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i agree with cait, unfortunately there are good points and bad points to keeping your mice in your house, goodside u can watch them when your hanging about (me and my otherhalf call it mouse tv) bad point - they smell and visitors and tradesmen alike think your weird-really weird! :lol:

at the moment mine are in my living room on some shelves, my living room is very long and open plan so i get a good amount of air coming through, i clean out once a week and i think its fine! i would like to shed them but at the moment i cant afford to put heating outside in the shed so i will share my heating with the mice :roll:

a few things that help is:

no toys made from material or wood, or if you do, wash them regularly in a pillowcase in the washing machine, or air wooden toys outside. wood is the worst they pee all over it and in sinks in and honks.

i use plastic stuff instead as its easier to keep clean and doesnt absord the stink

i also use hemp instead of shavings which smells cleaner.

i have tried vanilla essence - waste of time.

i heard if you put bicarb of soda with a little water in a pot it absorbs smells (could try it outside the tanks) we once did this when i still lived at home and our cat got trapped in our tiny little front porch over night by misstake and pood in there, and it was so rank so that helped anyway!!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks daisy, & everyone else for your ideas.


----------



## Missa (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe it's just me or maybe it's just that I have 4 mice (I don't think that's it, reason in a bit) but mine don't smell bad.

I read/heard mice smell worse than rats but that's not been the case for me. A few months back (maybe as much as a year) I had 3 rats & they stank bad, I now have 4 mice & very little smell. I've had them about 2 weeks, full tank clean out once a week & very little smell. I can smell them if I put my nose to the screen top or open it & lower my face down & really sniff ... and then it's just a mousey smell. No where near the stink the rats were.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

my mice do smell a bit but think i got used to it as i dont notice it any more


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

my male mice smell alot more than my rats .


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Nowt better than after a hard days work than to walk into my mousery for a sniff aaaaaarrrrrr very therapeutic love the smell of meecies


----------

